# 2013 Federal Skilled Worker Program



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

As an Industrial Chemist if I decide to wait for when the Federal Skilled Worker program opens in 2013 are there chances that i might be eligible?


----------



## Geggs1 (Apr 15, 2011)

31st Jan 2013


----------

